# Rodbaston 18th November



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

So who is going?? I will be there


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I am!


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

im going


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Me too


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Hope to be as I got the time off work 

Not selling but got a few quid for the right snake.

Still looking for a male stripe butter if anyones got one. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm going to be praying for an 06 or older male blizzard popping up.. I know it's not going to happen, but I can hope!


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

ive never been 2 a show b4 but this isnt 2 far from me, how do u get tickets for it? or do you just turn up?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

lil_me said:


> ive never been 2 a show b4 but this isnt 2 far from me, how do u get tickets for it? or do you just turn up?


You turn up and pay on the door - but for Rodbaston you have to have an IHS or affiliated society membership card to buy a ticket.


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

ah rite, do u know if theres any in the midlands area which you dont need one of those for?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

ill be there


----------



## bev336 (May 10, 2007)

I'm going.


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

we going:lol2:


----------



## sarahssnakes (Feb 19, 2006)

i'm going


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

OK seems lots going but how many have tables booked ?


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

hoping to go but still waiting for my IHS membership to come through, will have to get in touch with somebody, i keep forgeting to phone them, and when i remember it is always unsociable hours. i have aranged to buy snakes there, so hopefully it will come through soon.

lee


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm going ... I booked a table but I think I've already sold everything! So will mainly be taking things along for pickup.


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

were going and got a table when a spoke the other day i think there was nearly 150 tables sold


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

toyah said:


> I'm going ... I booked a table but I think I've already sold everything! So will mainly be taking things along for pickup.


Lol, you don`t fancy putting an adult sunkissed male and an 05 amber on your table do you?:lol2:


----------



## sinderman (Aug 19, 2007)

im going


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

SnakeBreeder said:


> OK seems lots going but how many have tables booked ?


i'm sure i read somewhere on here that there were around 140 tables booked... could be wrong though.

oh, we're going as well


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

I'll be there helping with steves eight legged critters, and have a few of my own 4 legged friends !


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

im deffinatly going now!!!!!!!!!!!!1 got my membership through today, i think the 10 emails i sent might of worked!!!! they just didnt reply, so i just had to send more :lol2:


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

i'm going. ive got a brown IHS membership card with a green snake on the front. I take it this is a family memebrship. Can me, my brother who is 10, my older bro who is 16 and my dad all go on that card?


----------



## jungleboy (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm Going As It's Only 1/2 An Hour From Me


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

hopefully me too


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

how far is it from crewe in cheshire?


----------



## repteen (Dec 4, 2006)

rob-stl-07 said:


> i'm going. ive got a brown IHS membership card with a green snake on the front. I take it this is a family memebrship. Can me, my brother who is 10, my older bro who is 16 and my dad all go on that card?


Should be able to-4 of us usually go on that card.

Me and my mum(grannykins) will be there!!


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

We're going but we've sold almost everything now, just got one left! But we've got a load of new Really useful Boxes 9lt's we're be selling as i've now got hold of my fav Conticos


----------



## Hell67 (Jul 24, 2007)

im going,im hitching a ride with some hippy.


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

I will be there, still waiting on my membership so may not be in the building :rotfl: Won't be far away though!


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

i will be there.only paid for my mebership on wens an had it through yesterday so not bad.


----------



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

We will be there:cheers:


----------



## E.Crassus (Jul 20, 2006)

might make the trip, its a good 3 hours though.
Depends if I have time really with uni and stuff


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Thought I would post the address for the college as I have had a few PM's ask me where it is.


*Rodbaston College*. 
*Rodbaston* 
Penkridge 
Stafford 
Staffordshire 
ST19 5PH. 

<FONT size=-1>Telephone:


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

We're going so long as we can get there !!!


----------



## jungleboy (Aug 7, 2007)

rob-stl-07 said:


> how far is it from crewe in cheshire?


It's about 1/2 hour from stoke so you could do it in under an hour


----------



## DraigGochHerp (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm going, not selling just seeing what's available but judging by people's posts on here it looks like most is already sold.:hmm:
Graham.


----------



## steph houghton (Nov 3, 2007)

what time does it start and finish? do you think people will accept credit cards there or will it be a cash only kind of place?


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

pebbles said:


> hopefully me too


How you going??:lol2:


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

Anyone from London / Berkshire going there ?


----------



## jungleboy (Aug 7, 2007)

the show is open from 10 am till 4pm


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Is there any members on here connected to the IHS staff?. I have emailed them twice about a query but no one has responded. I am wanting to know if I can take a 3rd adult in on my family membership. My sister is coming with me and I want to take her hubby as well. My wifey is working so won't be coming.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

fazer600sy said:


> Is there any members on here connected to the IHS staff?. I have emailed them twice about a query but no one has responded. I am wanting to know if I can take a 3rd adult in on my family membership. My sister is coming with me and I want to take her hubby as well. My wifey is working so won't be coming.


I have a similar question....

I want to know how many adults a business membership admits but am getting no response 

If anyone knows give me a shout


----------



## jungleboy (Aug 7, 2007)

We're going as three adults on a family card


----------



## capester (Oct 18, 2007)

californiankinglover said:


> hoping to go but still waiting for my IHS membership to come through, will have to get in touch with somebody, i keep forgeting to phone them, and when i remember it is always unsociable hours. i have aranged to buy snakes there, so hopefully it will come through soon.
> 
> lee


Mine took just three days! arived yesterday, I'm sure you'll be ok......Oh : victory:yeah, Im going!!: victory:


----------



## jungleboy (Aug 7, 2007)

3 adults on a business card according to the website.
Although it says 2 adult plus thier children we went as 3 adults on a family card to the doncaster show.


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

thought it was 2 adults on the family card?


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

jungleboy said:


> 3 adults on a business card according to the website.
> Although it says 2 adult plus thier children we went as 3 adults on a family card to the doncaster show.


cool, just don't want to get there and they refuse. I was hoping some one would know one of the head honchos:mrgreen:


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

i'm going... we have a table booked. 

Mason can't come now, he has to work  
doesn't normally work weekends, but this is the one weekend he has to work! 
gutted. 

taking a mate from my college course.. manage to sort his membership in time. 

just hope that 4 of us, plus all the stuff we're taking to sell fits in the car!!

Sami


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Sy I have emailed the IHS twice in the past fortnight too and never got a reply  I wanted to know if my membership was still valid as I cant remember and have lost my card. In the end I just forked out another £19 for a new membership.. probably didnt have to either!


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

PendleHog said:


> Sy I have emailed the IHS twice in the past fortnight too and never got a reply  I wanted to know if my membership was still valid as I cant remember and have lost my card. In the end I just forked out another £19 for a new membership.. probably didnt have to either!


BUT any membership you get from now onwards, will cover you for all of next year too, so not really wasted


----------



## sue (Mar 17, 2005)

I am going and have tables booked:no1:


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Well I have just contacted organizer and Family membership can only allow 2 adults and 2 children.

So I will be taking my sister and my daughter and my sisters hubby can't come.

I should have asked if PRAs membership is allowed as I joined that as well as IHS.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

I am sure someone on here who isnt going could lend you a card Sy for your sisters hubby. i cant as i dont have one but someone might!


----------



## jungleboy (Aug 7, 2007)

fazer600sy said:


> Well I have just contacted organizer and Family membership can only allow 2 adults and 2 children.
> 
> So I will be taking my sister and my daughter and my sisters hubby can't come.
> 
> I should have asked if PRAs membership is allowed as I joined that as well as IHS.


Sorry to hear that, they must have clamped down a bit, but I"m fairly sure on the original form it was different, just trying to find it.


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah on my application it was 2 adults 2 kids. we'll be there! : victory:


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Kev132 said:


> BUT any membership you get from now onwards, will cover you for all of next year too, so not really wasted


Well it IS wasted really, because I probably wouldnt have renewed my membership next year! Ahwell... no big loss


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

i'm going, also heard pollywogs going so might get a few anurans maybe


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Well make sure you all say hello when you see me.


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

god i cant wait to go.im on count down.how sad am i?:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

I love the shows, but cant help thinking...

'oh no, another really early start, 100s miles driving and getting home late'

Still, gota be done.


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

Good job I spotted this thread, I might have turned up and been refused entry for not being a IHS member. I've never heard of this society but, have found the website... is this usual to require membership to get into events?


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Different societies have different rules, even within the IHS

Some are fully open to the public, others non members pay more and enter later, and still others are full members only.

With the IHS, if your in FBH or an afflilated society, then thats fine, it counts.


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

Theres lots of us going, but I wont know anyone as I have only met the odd one or two people in the flesh :sad:. Anyone taking any nice rat snakes?


----------



## DraigGochHerp (Jun 15, 2005)

sue said:


> I am going and have tables booked:no1:


It'll be nice to see you again Sue, it's been a while.
Graham.


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Kev132 said:


> We're going so long as we can get there !!!


I thought I was driving you?! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

Damn, no one from my area is going by the looks of it :roll:


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> i'm going... we have a table booked.
> 
> Mason can't come now, he has to work
> doesn't normally work weekends, but this is the one weekend he has to work!
> ...


Hi Sami, I've just pm'd you. Actually I wrote to Mason, but by the looks of it, you're the one for me to ask a big favour.

Don't remember if it was you or Mason who offered to take a big boa to Rdbaston from Sam -n Nottingham, and I turned down at the time. But thing is, Nerys who will bring it to me will be in Rodbaston, so it would be idela if you could collect her and take with you. I can give you Sam's address in a pm if you could do that for us.

Sam's quite desperate to get the big boa a new home because it's too big for her to handle, so I'll definitely get her.

Please let me know. Otherwise, do you know anyone from there attending the show that could help me with this ?

Best Regards, Dex.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

where is sam again dex?

N


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

Nottingham :whistling2:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

I'll definitely be there. Viv's built and ready!

(It's ok for me, I live in Penkridge! - smug face!)

After a couple of geckos, and desparately gonna try and avoid accidently picking up an extra snake!

See you there!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

grannykins said:


> Theres lots of us going, but I wont know anyone as I have only met the odd one or two people in the flesh :sad:. Anyone taking any nice rat snakes?


may be taking a pair of chinese king rats, not decided yet


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

PendleHog said:


> I thought I was driving you?! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


i dont remember that ! lol....


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Kev132 said:


> i dont remember that ! lol....


You were probably talking to me in your sleep again :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Ill be there this Sunday, loads of Tarantulas, millipedes beetle grubbs etc, Baby red foots, One adult red foot two leopard torts (one 4 inch one 7 inch) leos and a few odd bits


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

Dirtydozen said:


> may be taking a pair of chinese king rats, not decided yet


Nice! What will they be going for if you take them?


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

not decided yet lol


----------



## jungleboy (Aug 7, 2007)

I"m going to be on a table with a friend tomorrow at Rodbaston, They will be selling Guards, heat bulbs and fittings + other bits of electrical stuff for vivs. I'll be wearing b/w combats and a Therion T-shirt or Rammstien hoodie come and say hello


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

jungleboy said:


> I"m going to be on a table with a friend tomorrow at Rodbaston, They will be selling Guards, heat bulbs and fittings + other bits of electrical stuff for vivs. I'll be wearing b/w combats and a Therion T-shirt or Rammstien hoodie come and say hello


will do mate, you selling heat mats


----------



## jungleboy (Aug 7, 2007)

I think we've got a few and a few thermostats as well, also spotlight kits, spot bulbs, ceramic bulb and kits, heat resistant wire can't remember all we have, been trying to sort it out all afternoon


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

PSGeckos said:


> We're going but we've sold almost everything now, just got one left! But we've got a load of new Really useful Boxes 9lt's we're be selling as i've now got hold of my fav Conticos


Would be very interested in the 9lts RUBs,how much are you looking at?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

See you all there, we have to leave at 7am... :devil: spent out on corns i'm picking up on the way home so I'm goin to the show mostly for social and a little nose, not planning on getting much


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

7am... you lucky.....

I just been told we have to leave at 5am ! so its like a 330 start for me !

the things we do eh??


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol.. best get to bed then dude


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

are we having a rfuk meeting point ?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

purejurrasic said:


> 7am... you lucky.....
> 
> I just been told we have to leave at 5am ! so its like a 330 start for me !
> 
> the things we do eh??


:crazy::crazy: Don't think even a reptile show could get me out of bed that early..


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

We'd better get some 'shuteye'. our traveltime is only 1.5-2 hrs though!


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

I am still sorting out stuff, mislaid my folder so reprinting care sheets and lables !

I guess I can make steve do more driving than normal, somehow he gets away with like the last 50 miles or so on the way home !

I will have a name tag on our table, so if you want can meet up there, but i must warn you, I am a pretty boring guy !! but you can marvel at all steves 8 legged freaky critters !!


----------

